
Web Cache Deception Named Top Web Hacking Technique of 2019 - sajjadium
https://portswigger.net/daily-swig/web-cache-deception-named-top-web-hacking-technique-of-2019
======
throwaway3157
Please stop spamming the /new page with all these submissions. You've posted
over a dozen in only a few minutes

~~~
sajjadium
New to this so I just wanted to post all the current/previous research. Sorry
for the inconvenience :)

